# The Grumpy Old Man [woman] Topic



## ossian (Mar 23, 2016)

I know us men are probably more prone to this than women, but it seems that I find loads of things now to moan about. Having been listening to the radio during my meal, I was gritting my teeth - not for the first time - at the unnecessary and excessive use of the conjunction 'so' at the start of a sentence. You know the thing.

Question: How do you go about collecting the litter on the beach?
Answer: So..... we have a technique, etc, etc.

It is a conjunction for goodness sake. It is mean to join two clauses in the same clause. Not a word with which to start a sentence.

Humph, grrrrrrrrr!

And don't get me started on 'bae'! What is that all about? Why drop a single consonant from the word 'babe'? Is that going to save enough time in their life that they will value it at the end?

GRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!

Feel free to add your grumpy moments here. Just so [_adverb_] long as you don't start with a conjunction.


----------



## BlunderWoman (Mar 23, 2016)

ossian said:


> I know us men are probably more prone to this than women, but it seems that I find loads of things now to moan about. Having been listening to the radio during my meal, I was gritting my teeth - not for the first time - at the unnecessary and excessive use of the conjunction 'so' at the start of a sentence. You know the thing.
> 
> Question: How do you go about collecting the litter on the beach?
> Answer: So..... we have a technique, etc, etc.
> ...



So... it's that about all that's bothering you? hahahahaha I'm Texan don't read my posts you will lose your mind 

P.S.- I didn't mean to interrupt your grammar rant, it's just that I'm usually one of the worst grammar offenders.


----------



## ossian (Mar 23, 2016)

BlunderWoman said:


> So... it's that about all that's bothering you? hahahahaha I'm Texan don't read my posts you will lose your mind
> 
> P.S.- I didn't mean to interrupt your grammar rant, it's just that I'm usually one of the worst grammar offenders.



Ah but in that case, it is almost an acceptable interrogative. As in........ 'So? Is that all that is bothering you?'


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 23, 2016)

As an English major I feel your pain...misspelled words make me nuts. There are signs in town that were professionally printed and somebody forgot the spell check. At my old job it was worse. The woman who elected herself chief sign maker had English as a third language. "Clerence pot plants and flowars"


----------



## Wrigley's (Mar 23, 2016)

Politico has a new trend. Every sentence begins with "I think".

They think, therefore they are. 
Narcissistic, therefore suspect.


----------



## ossian (Mar 23, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> As an English major I feel your pain...misspelled words make me nuts. There are signs in town that were professionally printed and somebody forgot the spell check. At my old job it was worse. The woman who elected herself chief sign maker had English as a third language. "Clerence pot plants and flowars"


Oh good grief!


----------



## Laurie (Mar 23, 2016)

"the HMS Whatever"

The USS, the "United States Ship", is one thing the" Her Majesty's Ship" is another!


----------



## ossian (Mar 24, 2016)

Well this morning's moan is about Gumtree. A site similar to eBay but who dont charge the earth to sell your stuff. However, when I tried changing email details this morning while posting an ad, it screwed up my account. I had to delete the whole thing simply to change my login details by creating a new account. And, of course, I had to recreate the ads that were current. 

Grrrrrrrr.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2016)

Not grammar but punctuation - why do people think when they have a comma that they don't need a space before the next word?  Like,this.


----------



## Gia (Mar 24, 2016)

I think it best if I say nothing here...


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

Remembering passwords and I'm helpless...even if I vow to record them so I can merely go in my phone book easily...then I misplace the phone book. I was just talking to hubby about that last night. I can remember the name of my babysitters dog and how she used to prepare her dinner. That was almost fifty years ago. I can't remember a password I set last week.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Remembering passwords and I'm helpless...even if I vow to record them so I can merely go in my phone book easily...then I misplace the phone book. I was just talking to hubby about that last night. I can remember the name of my babysitters dog and how she used to prepare her dinner. That was almost fifty years ago. I can't remember a password I set last week.



I keep a list in code.


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 24, 2016)

Gia said:


> I think it best if I say nothing here...



Now Gia, just because you struggle a bit with right wording, spelling. grammar and stuff because you were not born a native so to speak, please don't you worry about that. I would sooner have your lovely way, than one or two with perfect spelling and grammar etc. but struggle to be very nice with it.
You lovely Italian Lady you.:sentimental:


----------



## boozercruiser (Mar 24, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Not grammar but punctuation - why do people think when they have a comma that they don't need a space before the next word?  *Like,this.*



Agreed!


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 24, 2016)

If it makes anyone feel better author Dave Barry was a failure at grammar. He had a professor tell him he would never be a writer. So when he started out professionally he ignored virtually every grammar rule and found his own loopy style. He won a Pulitzer for journalism. You just know that professor felt like a total schmuck.


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 24, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> If it makes anyone feel better author Dave Barry was a failure at grammar. He had a professor tell him he would never be a writer. So when he started out professionally he ignored virtually every grammar rule and found his own loopy style. He won a Pulitzer for journalism. You just know that professor felt like a total schmuck.



Love him.  I've got an autographed book of his.


----------



## Guitarist (Mar 24, 2016)

The one that irritates me is "lay" used when the writer/speaker means "lie."  

ossian, can you change the dial to another station?  Maybe a classical-music one?  Classical-music station DJs always use perfect English!


----------



## ossian (Mar 25, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> The one that irritates me is "lay" used when the writer/speaker means "lie."
> 
> ossian, can you change the dial to another station?  Maybe a classical-music one?  Classical-music station DJs always use perfect English!


Maybe that would work. But the worrying thing about this is that I normally listen to news channels. It is often highly qualified individuals and politicians who are the worst.


----------



## ossian (Mar 25, 2016)

Well today's moan is not an unusual one for me and most cyclists. Inconsiderate drivers!

While approaching a roundabout I wanted to move to the middle lane of 3. But would the cars behind me slow down to let me? No, even tho I had stuck out a hand, slowed down, personally wished each and everyone of them a 'good morning'. Asked after their health and how was their garden growing this weather? Nope. Not a single one of them. I reckon that 5 at least pushed me over to the left until I brave it out and made my move. Not wise and not safe, but other than that I was going to have to carry the bike on my shoulder across the roundabout.

Oh and there was also the woman driver of a 4 x 4 who decided to overtake a cyclist approaching me in the other direction. Sadly, she missed the fact that I was on the same side road where she was now driving! Never mind, missus. The look on your face was worth it!


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Remembering passwords and I'm helpless...even if I vow to record them so I can merely go in my phone book easily...then I misplace the phone book. I was just talking to hubby about that last night. I can remember the name of my babysitters dog and how she used to prepare her dinner. That was almost fifty years ago. I can't remember a password I set last week.



Make your password the name of your babysitter's dog....


----------



## jujube (Mar 25, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> Remembering passwords and I'm helpless...even if I vow to record them so I can merely go in my phone book easily...then I misplace the phone book. I was just talking to hubby about that last night. I can remember the name of my babysitters dog and how she used to prepare her dinner. That was almost fifty years ago. I can't remember a password I set last week.



Same here.  That's why I do what they tell you NOT to do and use the same password for almost everything.  I keep a cheat-sheet for the more complicated ones (you know, the ones that you have to use an upper-case letter, a lower-case letter, a number and a symbol and it has to be more than 8 characters long).

When I worked at a local hospital, the powers-that-be decided that we needed more stringent computer security and assigned passwords.  They were things like "aB#78*we@Q123".  That lasted about two weeks; the IT department was _overwhelmed_ with calls - "I can't remember my password....my password doesn't work..."  People couldn't log in because they couldn't get through to IT.  So, they just went back to picking your own password and changing it every month.  Then people went to using passwords like January1995, changing it next month to February1995, etc.


----------



## Lon (Mar 25, 2016)

I get pissed off with WE Nurses. You know, the ones that will come to your bedside and ask. "Have WE moved our bowels this morning"?   "Have WE finished our breakfast."?


----------



## Ameriscot (Mar 25, 2016)

ossian said:


> Well today's moan is not an unusual one for me and most cyclists. Inconsiderate drivers!
> 
> While approaching a roundabout I wanted to move to the middle lane of 3. But would the cars behind me slow down to let me? No, even tho I had stuck out a hand, slowed down, personally wished each and everyone of them a 'good morning'. Asked after their health and how was their garden growing this weather? Nope. Not a single one of them. I reckon that 5 at least pushed me over to the left until I brave it out and made my move. Not wise and not safe, but other than that I was going to have to carry the bike on my shoulder across the roundabout.
> 
> Oh and there was also the woman driver of a 4 x 4 who decided to overtake a cyclist approaching me in the other direction. Sadly, she missed the fact that I was on the same side road where she was now driving! Never mind, missus. The look on your face was worth it!



Most seem to be considerate of bikers here, but there's always some who seem to be blind to cyclists no matter what they wear.  

Love the trails and the new ones being built now. 

If you want to risk your life on a bicycle, try riding on the island of Samui in Thailand!


----------



## ossian (Mar 25, 2016)

jujube said:


> Same here.  That's why I do what they tell you NOT to do and use the same password for almost everything.  I keep a cheat-sheet for the more complicated ones (you know, the ones that you have to use an upper-case letter, a lower-case letter, a number and a symbol and it has to be more than 8 characters long).
> 
> When I worked at a local hospital, the powers-that-be decided that we needed more stringent computer security and assigned passwords.  They were things like "aB#78*we@Q123".  That lasted about two weeks; the IT department was _overwhelmed_ with calls - "I can't remember my password....my password doesn't work..."  People couldn't log in because they couldn't get through to IT.  So, they just went back to picking your own password and changing it every month.  Then people went to using passwords like January1995, changing it next month to February1995, etc.


I dont know if you use an Apple computer or device, but if you do, then there is something called keychain which manages your passwords. It may help - if you are an Apple user, of course.


----------



## fureverywhere (Mar 26, 2016)

I don't even know if I'm a frickin' Apple user...I'm serious, hubby and sons get all the technology for the house and I just shlump along...pathetic I know.


----------



## Ruthanne (Mar 26, 2016)

I have been told I am a grammar Natzi!!  I am trying to be more tolerant of misspelled words now.  I realize I, too, misspell!


----------



## ossian (Apr 1, 2016)

Well today's grumpiness inducing thing has been the erection of some For Sale signs around my estate. Now I accept that when you want to sell a house, it is pretty reasonable to stick a For Sale sign in your garden or on your fence. But what I hate is when the agents start to compete against each other and these bloody things begin to appear further and further from the properties for sale. So.... you end up with a little game of 'follow the arrows'.

These guys know that there are restrictions on how the erection of For Sale signs and that they should be within a max distance from the property, so it pisses me off when they blatantly ignore that and leave the place plastered with their 'litter'.

:soangry:


----------



## Wrigley's (Apr 1, 2016)

I'm not sure. Um....ginseng?


----------



## Gia (Apr 1, 2016)

Oh...thanks, Boo -  You too kind.  .... really...much too kind    ...  I  receive a message back from Steven about a email that I send him this morning.  He write back:  "Gia - you not need to write  "12 noon" because every one know what it mean.   I not so Americanize as I was thinking!...    hehe...  but thank you, you Wales man you!


----------



## Gia (Apr 1, 2016)

You can just pull them out the ground or off you fence ossian.   After a while, they will figure out that they not have this neighbors hood permission to do so.  Sorry you are piss off but - it can be fix, yes?  : ]


----------



## ossian (Apr 2, 2016)

Gia said:


> You can just pull them out the ground or off you fence ossian.   After a while, they will figure out that they not have this neighbors hood permission to do so.  Sorry you are piss off but - it can be fix, yes?  : ]


I think I may end up doing that as it does really annoy me. Soon the place will be full of the things!!!!! :grrr:


----------



## Gia (Apr 2, 2016)

That's a good boy.


----------



## jumpdawg (Apr 4, 2016)

ossian said:


> Well today's moan is not an unusual one for me and most cyclists. Inconsiderate drivers!
> 
> While approaching a roundabout I wanted to move to the middle lane of 3. But would the cars behind me slow down to let me? No, even tho I had stuck out a hand, slowed down, personally wished each and everyone of them a 'good morning'. Asked after their health and how was their garden growing this weather? Nope. Not a single one of them. I reckon that 5 at least pushed me over to the left until I brave it out and made my move. Not wise and not safe, but other than that I was going to have to carry the bike on my shoulder across the roundabout.
> 
> Oh and there was also the woman driver of a 4 x 4 who decided to overtake a cyclist approaching me in the other direction. Sadly, she missed the fact that I was on the same side road where she was now driving! Never mind, missus. The look on your face was worth it!


LOL, here cyclists seem to be exempt from traffic rules and heaven forbid if you have a green left turn light and there is a cyclist approaching from the on coming lane. Wouldn't it be fun to get the inconsiderate drivers and the inconsiderate exempt cyclists in the same route? Now that would be fun to watch. LOL !


----------



## Gia (Apr 4, 2016)

Yes...is like the same way here, jumpdawg!  They scare us when they passing with those loud stupen motorcyle , and they make they own rules.  (Oh - and WELCOME to you - I think you are a new one here?  We WELCOME to you.)   I wish they will have they own roads in the woods.  : }


----------



## ossian (Apr 4, 2016)

Gia said:


> Yes...is like the same way here, jumpdawg!  They scare us when they passing with those loud stupen motorcyle , and they make they own rules.  (Oh - and WELCOME to you - I think you are a new one here?  We WELCOME to you.)   I wish they will have they own roads in the woods.  : }


Ah but that is motorcycles, Gia. Us mere bicyclists never make loud noises! Well not on our bikes.


----------



## jumpdawg (Apr 4, 2016)

Gia said:


> Yes...is like the same way here, jumpdawg!  They scare us when they passing with those loud stupen motorcyle , and they make they own rules.  (Oh - and WELCOME to you - I think you are a new one here?  We WELCOME to you.)   I wish they will have they own roads in the woods.  : }


Thanks for the big welcome! I always watch for any type of cyclists myself since it may very well be one of my kids or grandkids on a bicycle or motorcycle. I try to not have to use any cycles anymore. LOL !


----------



## jumpdawg (Apr 4, 2016)

ossian said:


> Ah but that is motorcycles, Gia. Us mere bicyclists never make loud noises! Well not on our bikes.



I was actually writing about bicycles here.


----------



## ossian (Apr 4, 2016)

jumpdawg said:


> I was actually writing about bicycles here.


I know, and I was quoting Gia.


----------



## Gia (Apr 4, 2016)

ossian said:


> I know, and I was quoting Gia.



*** Is best may be that you not quote Gia for any thing..sorry sorry...here we calling motorbikes & cyclists also is samee thing.. motorcycle or bicycle rider...bikes can be bicycle or motorcycle.  I just give to you a headaches correct?  Sordy..
.......NEV-ERR MINNND.  Gia knows nothing. : ]


----------



## ossian (Apr 4, 2016)

Gia said:


> *** Is best may be that you not quote Gia for any thing..sorry sorry...here we calling motorbikes & cyclists also is samee thing.. motorcycle or bicycle rider...bikes can be bicycle or motorcycle.  I just give to you a headaches correct?  Sordy..
> .......NEV-ERR MINNND.  Gia knows nothing. : ]


Don't you worry, Gia. I knew what you meant. :grin:


----------



## Gia (Apr 4, 2016)

Thank you ossian..you are too kind.
I dunno what I talkin about...I appreciate
you try make it better for me. Ay... &#55357;&#56853; ☺


----------



## jumpdawg (Apr 4, 2016)

Gia said:


> *** Is best may be that you not quote Gia for any thing..sorry sorry...here we calling motorbikes & cyclists also is samee thing.. motorcycle or bicycle rider...bikes can be bicycle or motorcycle.  I just give to you a headaches correct?  Sordy..
> .......NEV-ERR MINNND.  Gia knows nothing. : ]



All I know is that this is fun just being able to post with people in my own age bracket. Thanks to all you guys and gals here!


----------



## Gia (Apr 4, 2016)

jumpdawg said:


> All I know is that this is fun just being able to post with people in my own age bracket. Thanks to all you guys and gals here!



** that is okay jumpdawg...you welcome and we happy that you happy
to be here.  You can post allll you like.  Okay? Have fun.


----------



## ossian (Apr 4, 2016)

Indeed, have fun, jumpdawg. Us oldies know how to have a good time. After all, we've been around long enough. :beerandwhistle:


----------



## ossian (May 24, 2016)

Well it has been a while since I felt this grumpy.

The day started well, it looked lovely and bright and the temps were promising for the morning. A quick look at the trees in the garden indicated that the wind was not too strong. So, at the back of 8am I stumbled down to the garage and got the bike out. A wee trip to Loch Lomond to bask in the sunlight and impress the tourists with my lycra clad thighs [..........ok, maybe not!] seemed in order. The advantage in this too is that there is a cycle track most of the way which makes the gradients very small. So, off I went. Sigh........... That was as good as it got. Within a mile of home I detected some rather mischievous gear action going on. So a quick about turn and back to the garage I headed. Bike up on stand, tools out, a tweak here and a tweak there and things were better. However, I had wasted about an hour by this time and that deterred me from heading off to the bonnie banks. So, instead it was some local cycling for me instead. Unfortunately, that entails more hills. Anyhoo, off I went.

Rather quickly I noticed that the light winds had decided to strengthen somewhat and some more forceful pedalling was required. That was a pain in more than one way. Then as I climbed the hills, just at the most exposed part, I thought that I should try to deal with the irritating rattling noise from my gears. Something that in theory can be done while still cycling. So, I tried some minor adjustments using an inline cable adjuster. Big mistake! The devil invented this device and he is one sick puppy! Pretty soon the gears were out of sync and skipping their way across the gears like they had a mind of their own. As I approached one steep hill on a single track road that cows consider to be their private territory, the devil's contraption stubbornly refused to let me shift to the lowest gear. I pleaded with the bike - and the devil - that I really, really needed this low gear to allow me to get to the top of the hill without being eaten by the cows - or worse, some rather intimidating looking lambs. But was he interested - not a bit of it! I had no option but to get off and adjust the gears at the business end of the bike. 

Anyway, that allowed me to get going again. Even if it did mean a hill start on a steep hill. One of my most fun things to do!

Once I got over the hill and onto a fairly benign cycle track I noticed that the wind was even stronger. And it was very definitely in my face. Damn, bugger and botheration, I thought. The rest of my journey - about 15 miles of it - is directly into this effing wind. And did it ease at any point. Not a bit of it. When it was not being funnelled into my face on the track, it was even stronger when I came into open ground where it swept over farm fields and low hills. I am sure that had this been an airfield, the crosswinds would have grounded all flights.

Anyway, that was it until I got home. Then back into the garage to try to sort the gear problem and an irritating click that had developed. I think they are now fixed but at the expense of one luminous yellow top which now has oil all over it.

Grumpy? Yep, I am def grumpy today.


----------



## ossian (May 31, 2016)

Hrrmph, my grumpiness knows no bounds this afternoon. 

I have just watched a TV advert for a mattress. Now these adverts tick me off at the best of times, however, this one takes the prize for the 'weakest comparison' yet. So........

Background to advert.

A store called Argos is running an ad just now for a Silentnight mattress at £399. It compares this with a mattress being sold by a competitor called Dreams. And claims that their mattress retails at £549. However, when you listen carefully to the advert, it is not the same mattress. The Dreams one is an Insignia mattress. Furthermore, when you read the small print - which is so small, and flashes by so quickly, that you must pause the TV in order to read it - it mentions that the Dreams price includes delivery while the Argos one does not. No where does it state the cost of delivery.

So, you are comparing different mattresses and without a specific price from Argos. A bit like comparing a pair of shoes and a garden shed!!!!

Grrrrr!!!!!


----------



## Guitarist (May 31, 2016)

ossian said:


> I know us men are probably more prone to this than women, but it seems that I find loads of things now to moan about. Having been listening to the radio during my meal, I was gritting my teeth - not for the first time - at the unnecessary and excessive use of the conjunction 'so' at the start of a sentence. You know the thing.
> 
> Question: How do you go about collecting the litter on the beach?
> Answer: So..... we have a technique, etc, etc.
> ...



What I hear more would be Question: So, how do you go about collecting the litter on the beach?"
Answer: "Uh, well, you know, we, like, we have like this technique, etc. ..."

I don't think grammar-grumbling is any more a guy thing than it is just a grammarian thing.  

The TV commercials that irritate me are the ones portraying seniors as not having good sense just because they're "old."  "Your dad suddenly doesn't feel right.  But he's not sure he should call 911."  Or your mom isn't capable of finding herself a place to live so you have to contact A Place for Mom to do it for both of you.  Or the Consumer Cellular one that tries to sucker old people into buying a cell phone from a company where plans "start as low as $10 a month." They don't bother to tell you that the $10 plan includes no minutes at all, or that the phones themselves are quite expensive.  

I don't mind commercials as such, but I hate the ones that insult the very people who are their target market.


----------



## fureverywhere (May 31, 2016)

I guess my biggest grumble is when there is a lack of low tech options. For instance the other day I was looking for a simple watch. I don't have a phone, so something I can just clip on my bag. I was in Target and the options were staggering. There were so many buttons and options. But something that just tells the time? Took me quite awhile to find the right one. A camera that just takes pictures? I have to admit the digital ones get great shots. But all the different stuff it does besides...Perhaps I need an adult school course... "Bewildering Technology for Seniors"?


----------



## Butterfly (May 31, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I guess my biggest grumble is when there is a lack of low tech options. For instance the other day I was looking for a simple watch. I don't have a phone, so something I can just clip on my bag. I was in Target and the options were staggering. There were so many buttons and options. But something that just tells the time? Took me quite awhile to find the right one. A camera that just takes pictures? I have to admit the digital ones get great shots. But all the different stuff it does besides...Perhaps I need an adult school course... "Bewildering Technology for Seniors"?



I know what you mean.  I would like a LOW TECH pedometer that measures steps taken.  I don't need it to do anything else, just steps, and I'd like it to actually work.  Good luck finding such a thing.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 31, 2016)

I need to be able to wake up early with a song in my heart and a smile on my face!!  Oh well, I tried.  I can't get out of bed without looking looking like grandma on The Adams Family!


----------



## Guitarist (Jun 1, 2016)

Butterfly said:


> I know what you mean.  I would like a LOW TECH pedometer that measures steps taken.  I don't need it to do anything else, just steps, and I'd like it to actually work.  Good luck finding such a thing.



I got my pedometer at Walmart for under $2.00.  All it does is track steps or mileage.  It clips on my belt or rides in my pocket.  It is made by Sportline and is about as big around as a silver dollar and probably weighs less.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2016)

My first pedometer had what they called a "wake up" feature.  You had to do some substantial movement before it started registering steps.  The cheap one I bought to replace it would register steps for any little movement you made.    Can't seem to find that feature on them now, at least not on the reasonably priced ones.  Maybe they had problems with it, IDK.


----------



## ossian (Jun 1, 2016)

Well today's moan is about my shower. While laying in the bath last night, I heard a clunk and discovered that my shower drain and trap had fallen down below the floor. So today has been spent trying to source a replacement and repair the existing trap. Needless to say, the repair did not work and the replacement is proving rather difficult to find.

Oh well.


----------



## NancyNGA (Jun 1, 2016)

Ossian, it's always something, isn't it?  Good luck.


----------



## ossian (Jun 1, 2016)

NancyNGA said:


> Ossian, it's always something, isn't it?  Good luck.


It certainly is, Nancy. It certainly is. The best I could do was to find the parts on eBay and wait for them to arrive on Monday. So, no shower for at least a week.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 1, 2016)

I need to be able to wake up early with a song in my heart and a smile on my face!!  Oh well, I tried.  I can't get out of bed without looking looking like grandma on The Adams Family!

Better than waking up looking like Uncle Fester eh wot?


The best I could do was to find the parts on eBay and wait for them to arrive on Monday. So, no shower for at least a week. 

I'm sorry about your shower, I can only pray you have a second bathroom?


----------



## ossian (Jun 21, 2016)

Well I am def justifiably grumpy today. Looking out of the window this morning, I noticed that it was not as windy as forecast. So, I went out cycling only to discover that the wind was there. Just hiding from me. And it was strong. However, I pushed on. Discovering that I had a soft tyre, I fixed that. Adjusting my saddle as it wasn't right either. And on my way home, pushing away from a junction, the chain snapped! And the chain tool was not in my cycle bag. 

So, I had to push the bike home. Fortunately, I was not far from home at this point and took the short cut back. Over a barbed wire fence, through a field of bulls and home! That saved me about 3kms. However, one of the bulls jumped a fence and threatened to stampede over my front garden. Fortunately, he decided to jump another fence into a field.  

Oh, and when I went to buy a new chain, the shop did not have what they promised online. So, that was another trip to another 2 shops before I got my chain.

A grumpy day!


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 21, 2016)

I really feel there are some days when we should just stay under the bed and not come out. My only grumpy today is about school aged kids. It's happened more than a few times now that I've almost been toppled by running children. At the pizza place, the supermarket and other stores...walking in front of the school today. I mean I'm in better than average shape, but still unsteady on my feet sometimes. These kids will go zooming by. Where are their parents? Oh lumbering along with a cart or stroller and gaily chatting on their phones. Sometimes they might say " Oh sorry". If your little angel knocks me over and I break something...you will be very sorry


----------



## ossian (Jun 21, 2016)

fureverywhere said:


> I really feel there are some days when we should just stay under the bed and not come out. My only grumpy today is about school aged kids. It's happened more than a few times now that I've almost been toppled by running children. At the pizza place, the supermarket and other stores...walking in front of the school today. I mean I'm in better than average shape, but still unsteady on my feet sometimes. These kids will go zooming by. Where are their parents? Oh lumbering along with a cart or stroller and gaily chatting on their phones. Sometimes they might say " Oh sorry". If your little angel knocks me over and I break something...you will be very sorry


I share your sentiments, fureverywhere. The school holidays start here next week and I am already looking forward to when the l'il darlin's go back. I am hoping to saviour the peace of the next few days before the chaos kicks in.


----------



## fureverywhere (Jun 21, 2016)

I think it's just children in general. I mean I still see wee ones I could swoop up and hug to pieces. But for the most part...I raised five of them. I enjoy my peace and quiet now. Well as peaceful as it can be with two at home. Daughter with TV and video game noise, son on his headset talking to online buddies. If I'm at the library we geezers stick together. If we hearing screaming from the children's area we all scowl and grumble in sync.


----------



## ossian (Jul 6, 2016)

Well today's moan really is justified. Having spent the morning trimming a contoneaster hedge and digging up some roots, I filled a 1 ton builder's bag with the debris. As I set off for the recycling unit about 1 mile from my home, I pulled over to talk to a neighbour who told me that the unit was closed and that most other units had been closed. There is now only one unit available in a town some distance from me. 

The recycling unit is constantly busy and I myself use it many times during the year. Only recently I had to make 3 trips per day with a 1 ton bag full of garden debris while clearing a patch of garden. Furthermore, we had no word of this and had I not spoken to my neighbour, I would have made a wasted trip to the unit and been left wondering what to do with a bag full of garden waste.

When I got to the unit in the town, it was understandably busy and there seemed to be fewer skips for waste than my own local unit that has been closed. Bearing in mind that this is a quiet Wednesday morning, I hate to imagine what it will be like trying to get in here at a weekend or public holiday.

Grrrrrrrr.......... letter going to my local Councillor.


----------

